# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Terry Pratchett's Going Postal

## lizann

According to Going Postal on Twitter it airs May 30 on Sky1 and Sky1 HD

----------

crystalsea (21-06-2010)

----------


## crystalsea

I really enjoyed watching this, but then I am a huge fan of Terry's discworld.  Saved it on my sky+ so I can watch it again  :Smile:

----------

